# Lowest temperature for sublimation



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, So i started using vapor apparel since there was a little more room for error in regards to temperature and pressure. Switching to them has reduced errors such as the shiny box when polyester melts at high temps. I did want to find a cheaper alternative again but switching back has caused the shiny box. I reduced pressure and used the vapor foam. I was thinking though, what is the lowest temperature you can do for sublimation without the fear or problem? And what time did you have to increase to.

Also, I always have to go back and forth between vinyl and sublimation so my pressure settings always get out of wack when switching between the two. Any tips on that?

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I believe 385F is the temp that sublimation works. You can probably do a lower temp with a longer dwell time and get the same results but you will have to experiment.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Also, I always have to go back and forth between vinyl and sublimation so my pressure settings always get out of wack when switching between the two. Any tips on that? Thanks


Mark your pressure adjustment wheel with a pen or tape and count the number of turns it take to get to your desired pressure.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

So technically this question has still not been answered. What is the lowest temperature for this chemical to turn to gas? That is what I need technically. I am thinking about changing my dwell time to 2 minutes and hopeing to get temperature to 340.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

bradyboyy88 said:


> So technically this question has still not been answered. What is the lowest temperature for this chemical to turn to gas? That is what I need technically. I am thinking about changing my dwell time to 2 minutes and hopeing to get temperature to 340.


I never did what your trying to do, all my sublimation is done at 380-400. maybe it might work. Are you going to try? If so let us know the results.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

bradyboyy88 said:


> So technically this question has still not been answered. What is the lowest temperature for this chemical to turn to gas? That is what I need technically. I am thinking about changing my dwell time to 2 minutes and hopeing to get temperature to 340.


Why not be proactive? Instead of waiting for one of us to chime in, why don't you grab a few cheap poly tees from Walmart or your local 99cents store and give your dwell and temp proposal a whirl. Then come back and let the forum know your results. 

Please take no offense, but to wait a week for an answer that you have the means to the end your requesting just doesn't compute. Don't be afraid to sacrifice a few tees for the cause!! 

_"That which doesn't sublimate right will only make you a better decorator next time you do the same substrate?"
_
-Langston Stahls Sawgrass-Cobra III


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Resu said:


> Why not be proactive? Instead of waiting for one of us to chime in, why don't you grab a few cheap poly tees from Walmart or your local 99cents store and give your dwell and temp proposal a whirl. Then come back and let the forum know your results.
> 
> Please take no offense, but to wait a week for an answer that you have the means to the end your requesting just doesn't compute. Don't be afraid to sacrifice a few tees for the cause!!
> 
> ...


Boy, exactly what I was thinking but I was trying to be subtle....but yeah, you don't mince words Resu! 
Thanks


----------



## Artistic Impress (Jun 2, 2015)

We print on over 6 different substrates in our sublimation department. We print some of our substrates as low as 335 for 7 minutes. Before you start experimenting with time and temperature get a laser thermometer and check your press's temperature and see if it matches what the gauge reads. Then you can start changing time and temp. Remember the longer the press time the more your labor cost per piece goes up.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Laser temp Gauges do not work on heat presses. You must get one that touch's the heater.
C 2 shirts will work at 360f at 50 seconds, light pressure.


----------



## complnr (Mar 28, 2015)

This is a Gildan shirt that I pressed for 350 for 80 secs. Turn out good. I was getting the shiny box at 380.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Resu said:


> Why not be proactive? Instead of waiting for one of us to chime in, why don't you grab a few cheap poly tees from Walmart or your local 99cents store and give your dwell and temp proposal a whirl. Then come back and let the forum know your results.
> 
> Please take no offense, but to wait a week for an answer that you have the means to the end your requesting just doesn't compute. Don't be afraid to sacrifice a few tees for the cause!!
> 
> ...


So I just tried it. results were great at 350 for 3 minutes and 15 seconds. No shine box on the Alo sport m1009 and the gildan g420 performance shirts, no ghosting, and colors transferred great. I used vapor foam too . These shirts were prone to the shiny burn box at 370 for 60 seconds so this 20 degree drop and longer dwell worked. I will try 340 tomorrow to see what we got. Did not want to mess up the order I had to do since I only had a few extra shirts hah. I will try 340 tomorrow at the 3 minute dwell time to see if I can get lower just for testing purposes. But 350 is great.

Ps. i used cobra sublimation ink , geoknight dk20s (which sucks by the way in my opinion. Their catalog states 2 degree de minimis fahrenheight for readings but more like 15 to 20 when measuring with their contact thermocouple ), and standard teflon sheet.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

complnr said:


> This is a Gildan shirt that I pressed for 350 for 80 secs. Turn out good. I was getting the shiny box at 380.


Is that gildan g420? It looks great, i always felt like the g420 white were way to see through but that one actually seems thicker. Also, I am surprised 80 seconds worked so well. I was doing way longer. Guess I could have taken it down a few seconds!


----------



## complnr (Mar 28, 2015)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Is that gildan g420? It looks great, i always felt like the g420 white were way to see through but that one actually seems thicker. Also, I am surprised 80 seconds worked so well. I was doing way longer. Guess I could have taken it down a few seconds!



it is g420, they are a little see through but is what you get with white.

Here is Jeezees brand they are a little thicker than gildan. same process.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

complnr said:


> it is g420, they are a little see through but is what you get with white.
> 
> Here is Jeezees brand they are a little thicker than gildan. same process.


Yea I have one of the jerzees white also lol. .They definately are less see through but I thought they were going to discontinue that line up, guess not. Have you ever tried vapor apparels fashion fit ones? They only come in white I believe. 

I am curious to see how low sublimation can go. Chemical property wise it has to have a transition point so that regardless of dwell time it wont turn to gas unless such and such temp. Id like to know what it is!


----------



## complnr (Mar 28, 2015)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Yea I have one of the jerzees white also lol. .They definately are less see through but I thought they were going to discontinue that line up, guess not. Have you ever tried vapor apparels fashion fit ones? They only come in white I believe.
> 
> I am curious to see how low sublimation can go. Chemical property wise it has to have a transition point so that regardless of dwell time it wont turn to gas unless such and such temp. Id like to know what it is!


You just have to keep trying different shirts at different temps.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

complnr said:


> You just have to keep trying different shirts at different temps.


True, what press are you using? Also, what would you say your pressure is like and are you using a foam cushion?


----------



## complnr (Mar 28, 2015)

I have Stahls' Hotronix MAXX 11" x 15" High Pressure Heat Press and use very light pressure with the foam, but the paper is bigger than the press so no paper line


----------

